# Trim ideas to complete mudroom built-in



## cRoy (Dec 6, 2017)

I am looking for advice to complete my mudroom built-in. In particular the transition area from the lower 4 locker/dividers to the larger shelf unit that sits on top and extends out by 2 inches. It's an awkward transition and I've never found a comparable picture for ideas. Also looking for suggestions for the right side panel- leave it alone or add trim?

I'm including a picture of kitchen cabinets and stair railing to show other woodworking in the house.

This is my first large woodworking project and I'm happy with where it's at but don't have the experience to know the next step. Each of the lockers will have hooks and the cubbies will have boxes for storage. No cabinet doors.

It's 10ft high by 82inches wide.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are trying to match the rest of the millwork I believe I would just put a small piece of quarter round trim there. Then around the top just some S4S trim. At the bottom of the upper section I would put some S4S trim 1/4"x3/4" along the front and return on the right side with the same trim running floor to ceiling at the wall. 

Personally I would like crown molding all around the cabinets and the room at the ceiling. Then some simple corbels at the top of the stiles at the lower section and chair rail molding at the bottom of the upper section and right side. Then flat molding against the wall.


----------



## cRoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Okay thank you Steve for the reply. Your ideas sound great, if you are able to clarify for me that would be a BIG help. Any chance to take a screen shot of one of my photos and draw on them? Or I will do the drawing on the photos...


Quarter Round 
Where would you put the quarter round? About what length is the quarter round? (this will give me an idea of where it goes)

Corbels
I'm following the idea about the corbels.

Chair rail molding
_"chair rail molding at the bottom of the upper section and right side"_. Questions on this as the top section face frame is ~1/8" proud of that lower section (if this makes a difference). Not sure where you would put chair rail molding on right side??
Is the chair rail molding cut the width of the exposed edge of plywood you can see in the photo? Then it will run the length of the unit on the underside of the top shelves?

S4S trim 1/4"x3/4"
_"At the bottom of the upper section I would put some S4S trim 1/4"x3/4" along the front..."_
Is this on the underside of the top face frame?

I agree about the crown molding...I will be finishing the top with simple crown molding similar to kitchen pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## cRoy (Dec 6, 2017)

This sounds very helpful but I will need a little clarification, if you don't mind.

Quarter round
Where? if you could tell me about how long the quarter round is it would help me figure out where it goes.

S4S trim 1/4"x3/4"
Are you talking about this for the under side of the top section face frame? Is it flush with the face frame?

Agree about the crown molding, I do plan to finish the top with crown that is similar to kitchen cabinets shown. 

Chair rail molding
So in addition to the S4S trim 1/4"x3/4", add chair rail molding at "the bottom of the upper section"?

Corbels
Like this idea!

I know I'll get this, it is a bit confusing at this point though.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Another option is to add cove mold where the top cabinet meets the lower cabinet to transition the two. 
Add a board for molding at the top to tie the cabinet to the ceiling. Similar to your kitchen top mold. 
Looks very nice and functional. Good job.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cRoy said:


> Okay thank you Steve for the reply. Your ideas sound great, if you are able to clarify for me that would be a BIG help. Any chance to take a screen shot of one of my photos and draw on them? Or I will do the drawing on the photos...
> 
> 
> Quarter Round
> ...


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## cRoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you for the ideas and the picture is super helpful. This gives me a great starting point for thinking about the finish. 

I'll go back to my sketchup drawing of the built-in and see what feels and looks right.


----------



## franktha4th (Dec 5, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> This is what I was thinking.


Steve! You are awesome! I'm new to this forum, but I am thoroughly impressed with the fact that you took the time to draw things out and upload pictures for this gentleman! Bravo Sir!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

franktha4th said:


> Steve! You are awesome! I'm new to this forum, but I am thoroughly impressed with the fact that you took the time to draw things out and upload pictures for this gentleman! Bravo Sir!


I don't know how much it helped. It's a total departure from the woodwork in his house. I just commented on what would look good to me in that room.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

franktha4th said:


> Steve! You are awesome! I'm new to this forum, but I am thoroughly impressed with the fact that you took the time to draw things out and upload pictures for this gentleman! Bravo Sir!


+1: I also think your drawing was awesome. It’s the little details that can really make a big difference in a project. The addition of the chair rail, the corbels and crown mold transforms a simple cabinet into a piece of furniture even if it’s a built in. 
I’m sure it’s your eye for detail that has made you successful in your business. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> +1: I also think your drawing was awesome. It’s the little details that can really make a big difference in a project. The addition of the chair rail, the corbels and crown mold transforms a simple cabinet into a piece of furniture even if it’s a built in.
> I’m sure it’s your eye for detail that has made you successful in your business. :yes:


Stupid business is turning me into a Has Been. It's regressed into doing honey do lists and changing light bulbs for old folks. I don't think anyone has asked me to build anything this year. I think it was 2015 the last time I built a kitchen for someone.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Stupid business is turning me into a Has Been. It's regressed into doing honey do lists and changing light bulbs for old folks. I don't think anyone has asked me to build anything this year. I think it was 2015 the last time I built a kitchen for someone.


The cabinet business has changed like everything else. A couple can now take a few measurements of their kitchen and pick out the cabinet design and finish they like and order a complete kitchen. 
Cabinets prices are from low end to high end. And it’s really pretty amazing what can be found on the high end. Quality wood, quality hardware, quality finishes. Of course in most cases it still takes a person with experience to install the new cabinets once delivered. 
The kitchen cabinets were made by the same carpenters who framed the house in the old house I was raised in. I don’t want any of today’s framers building me a kitchen.


----------

